# Ride El Hefe Snowboard Bindings 2014 ????



## jkmskfk (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys~
Im looking to buy some stiff bingding for this season, ill say 70% ride 30% ground tirck???
i have salomon boots so i was thinking salomon chief or maybe 
union charger but I found this biding called Ride El Hefe Snowboard Bindings 2014 but i never heard about it or anything so
have you guys ever used this binding before??? is this reliable???
last long? pretty good binding??? what do you guys think??

Ride El Hefe Snowboard Bindings 2014 | evo


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jkmskfk said:


> Hey guys~
> Im looking to buy some stiff bingding for this season, ill say 70% ride 30% ground tirck???
> i have salomon boots so i was thinking salomon chief or maybe
> union charger but I found this biding called Ride El Hefe Snowboard Bindings 2014 but i never heard about it or anything so
> ...


Quality binding, but probably too stiff if you are looking to do 30% ground tricks - same for all the ones that you have listed.
Also, surprised that Evo rates them as less stiff than the Charger - IMO the Hefe are about the same, if not stiffer.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah El Hefe is one of the stiffer bindings on the market. If you're looking at Ride, you're better off with the Rodeo (or whatever they call it now).

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

i would say that the el hefe is the top of the ride binding line. it is very stiff and very freeride powder oriented,


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> i would say that the el hefe is the top of the ride binding line. it is very stiff and very freeride powder oriented,


I would say you should shut the fuck up if you do not have anything to add- he can go and read the brochure himself.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't put El Hefe's on anything except a dedicated freeride machine. You are much better off with those Salomon Chiefs. Not to mention riding Salomon bindings with boots bumps your binding warranty up to two years on anything that isn't already lifetime. And the Chief is actually a really good binding.



DCsnow said:


> i would say that the el hefe is the top of the ride binding line. it is very stiff and very freeride powder oriented,


I'm smarter than you.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> I would say you should shut the fuck up if you do not have anything to add- he can go and read the brochure himself.


drugs are bad mmmmkay


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a set of 2014 El Hefe's.

I really don't know much about them aside from that they look awesome. on my 14 banana magic. 

The construction seems top notch and the rachets are really smooth. 

Both are probably way more than I need since I just started last march and haven't seen snow in 6 months.....

I'm gonna be the guy on the hill that people look at all my new gear and say to their buddies "That guy really needs to learn how to snowboard." haha


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

They are "the Boss"............


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> They are "the Boss"............


Any more comments? I'd be interested to here more about them (they're not in stock in my go-to shop, since they're "too expensive, but we've the Capo")


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

*from my experience*

i have capos XL and salomon f22 size 13, and i have to tight them very hard to keep my boot still.(there is a little to much room for these boots in there), i guess.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

neni said:


> Any more comments? I'd be interested to here more about them (they're not in stock in my go-to shop, since they're "too expensive, but we've the Capo")


I can let you know mid-December Neni. I have last year's but haven't ridden them as of yet. I can say the quality appears to be awesome and they look great.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

One month later.....

They are crap and basically fell apart. 

Also the design is flawed if you want an aggressive forward lean. 

Stay away.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^A better explanation of what fell apart and why the lean is flawed would better help those looking for input.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ek9max said:


> One month later.....
> 
> They are crap and basically fell apart.
> 
> ...


I would like to know as well, Ride bindings are my fav right now.

Just picked up Capo's, Revolts & a pair of EX's.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DrnknZag said:


> ^^A better explanation of what fell apart and why the lean is flawed would better help those looking for input.



#12 http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/107505-ride-el-hefe-flow-nx2-gt.html


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Honestly that's really surprising. I've been on Ride bindings almost exclusively for the past 5 or 6 seasons with 3 different bindings (CAD, Rodeo, and Capo). I still own the CAD and Capo with over 50 days on my Capos and another 30 or so on the CADs. Both are still rocking, and honestly I beat the shit out of my gear. Any set of Burtons I've had haven't lasted more than 20 days with the way I ride. It sucks that these issues popped up, especially on the high end binding. Hopefully it was an isolated manufacturing defect.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Honestly that's really surprising. I've been on Ride bindings almost exclusively for the past 5 or 6 seasons with 3 different bindings (CAD, Rodeo, and Capo). I still own the CAD and Capo with over 50 days on my Capos and another 30 or so on the CADs. Both are still rocking, and honestly I beat the shit out of my gear. Any set of Burtons I've had haven't lasted more than 20 days with the way I ride. It sucks that these issues popped up, especially on the high end binding. Hopefully it was an isolated manufacturing defect.



When I went back to the store to send them in for warranty, I looked at the Capos. They seem to be much better quality than the El Hefe's that I got. 

Maybe I got a bad set or something. Either way, it put a sour taste in my mouth and picked up some Unions. They seem A LOT better. 

The El hefe is the low rider truck with spinny wheels and neon glow subwoofers. Felt very very very poorly constructed. But I got caught up in the look of them. The buckets are something that really look awesome.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

ek9max said:


> When I went back to the store to send them in for warranty, I looked at the Capos. They seem to be much better quality than the El Hefe's that I got.


I'm surprised by this statement (not of the quality in general, just the comparison between the two in terms of quality). I've never handled a pair of El Hefe's firsthand, but they are basically the same as the Capos with the exception of the highbacks and ankle straps. 

I love my 2013 Capos in the way they ride but I will admit that I still question their long-term durability. I've spent maybe 10 days or so on them at most since I bought them late last year, and my ankle ladders are getting pretty chewed up and the paint on the baseplates is wearing away pretty well. 

Still, I like their performance enough to consider buying a cheap used pair to have as a complete parts backup.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gots over 200 days on a pair of Capos.......


----------

